# Neuer PC: Angaben des Verkäfers weichen vom Produkt ab



## Mig_l (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mir gerade einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Laut Kostenvoranschlag des Verkäufers hätte ich eine 80GB Festplatte und 512MB RAM haben müßen. Windows zeigt mir jedoch 480MB RAM und eine Festplattengröße von ca. 71GB an. Auf Nachfrage hieß es Die Verluste des Arbeitspeichers seien auf die Graphikkarte zurückzuführen und Abweichungen bei den Festplattengrößen seien ganz legitim. Jetzt hatte ich vorher schonmal eine Abweichung von ca 2MB auf einer 40MB Festplatte und diese Abweichungen waren mir bekannt. Aber in dieser Größenordnung? Müßte die Festplatte dann nicht eigentlich mit 70GB angegeben werden. Nicht daß mir diese 9GB jetzt extrem wichtig wären, aber das ist für mich eine Grundsatzfrage. Wenn man das mit jedem Kunden so macht, kann sich da schon einiges nebenbei ersparen.


----------



## SameX (1. Dezember 2005)

Also,
Der Verkäufer sagt es ist ne 80 GB Festplatte und die Festplatte hat auch ein aufschrift von 80 GB dann ist das richtig,
z.B bei meiner 80´ger fehlen nur 2 GB ich denk mal das ist immer unterschiedlich.
aber bei den arbeitspeicher sowas ist mit nicht bekann bis jetz hatte ich nie verluste die angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. Dezember 2005)

Das mit den 80 GB ist eine Umrechnungsfrage. Die Festplattenhersteller rechnen mit 1000, Windows rechnet mit 1024 um. Daher kommt der Unterschied.
Die 480 MB RAM kommen tatsächlich durch deine Grafikkarte. Du hast vermutlich onBoard-Grafik ohne eigenen Speicher, dh. der Grafikchip nimmt den Speicher von deinem Arbeitsspeicher. 512 MB - 32 MB = 480 MB
Es ist also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## IAN (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann Johannes nur zustimmen, die Hardware ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Allerdings hätte der Händler es besser erklären können.

IAN


----------



## Alexander12 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi.


> Die 480 MB RAM kommen tatsächlich durch deine Grafikkarte. Du hast vermutlich onBoard-Grafik ohne eigenen Speicher, dh. der Grafikchip nimmt den Speicher von deinem Arbeitsspeicher. 512 MB - 32 MB = 480 MB


Das nennt sich SharedMemory.
Ist bei onBoard's immer so..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Brave10191 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

meiner Meinung nach ist dat Taktik "falsche Angaben" zu machen.
Der Händler muss dir das aber auch net erklären und meiner Feststellung nach, haben die Händler davon auch kein Plan. Die Verkaufen dir ne Platte in dem Glauben, wenn 80GB drauf steht sind auch 80GB drin .

cu Brave


----------



## gorim (2. Dezember 2005)

Der Händler kann nichts dafür, der Hersteller schreibt 80GB auf die Platte und Verpackung. Bei Deiner ist allerdings die Abweichung schon recht groß. 80.000.000.000 Bytes geteilt 1024^3 ergibt 74,5GB. ein Unterschied von 3,5GB. Da hat der Hersteller großzügig aufgerundet. Deswegen aber einen Streit mit dem Händler anzuzetteln bringt nichts. 

bis dann
gorim


----------

